# Nordic Mist Tonic Water, can any one help?



## lucyd

Hi All,

As you can see we are hoping to move out to Canada, my husband is in the Met so can transfer. Still trying to get our heads round it though as we have two toddlers!!

Anyway my reason for posting on the Spanish forum!! I am known to my friends as the woman who can find anything for anyone but have been stumped with this one so would apprecaite any advice OR if your coming back to the UK could bring some back with you

My friend who has just had a baby spent her whole labour talking about how much she loved the Nordic Mist tonic water she had in Spain recently and her husband would really like to get some. This is where I come in as I have been inlisted to find it but cant anywhere in the UK or a site to import them.

So my question is can anyone tell me of a company that I can get it sent over with or is there anyone coming back over from spain soon that could bring two cases back?

Thanks everyone 

Lucy


----------



## jojo

lucyd said:


> Hi All,
> 
> As you can see we are hoping to move out to Canada, my husband is in the Met so can transfer. Still trying to get our heads round it though as we have two toddlers!!
> 
> Anyway my reason for posting on the Spanish forum!! I am known to my friends as the woman who can find anything for anyone but have been stumped with this one so would apprecaite any advice OR if your coming back to the UK could bring some back with you
> 
> My friend who has just had a baby spent her whole labour talking about how much she loved the Nordic Mist tonic water she had in Spain recently and her husband would really like to get some. This is where I come in as I have been inlisted to find it but cant anywhere in the UK or a site to import them.
> 
> So my question is can anyone tell me of a company that I can get it sent over with or is there anyone coming back over from spain soon that could bring two cases back?
> 
> Thanks everyone
> 
> Lucy



I havent seen it, but that doesnt mean anything lol!! Have you tried google???

Jo xx


----------



## lucyd

jojo said:


> I havent seen it, but that doesnt mean anything lol!! Have you tried google???
> 
> Jo xx


hiya!

yep I have tried google, I know that its made by coca cola and that its sold in spain, luxembourg and a few other european countries but not in the uk

havent found any companies that i can buy and have it shipped here


----------



## jojo

I'll have a look when I'm next in Mercadona (supermarket chain), which will probably be later on today!! If I see it I'll let you know !!?

Jo xxx


----------



## Pesky Wesky

They sell it in Carrefour supermarkets; I don't know if in all, but it's a product they carry


----------

